

The $35 Raspberry Pi: The cheapest way to play Minecraft - Libertatea
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/141354-the-25-raspberry-pi-the-cheapest-way-to-play-minecraft?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=the-25-raspberry-pi-the-cheapest-way-to-play-minecraft

======
Zenst
Hmm I was aware that when you get a product in USA and sell in the UK the
conversion is to change the $ sign to a £ sign. But I have not seen it go the
other way!

Can you realy purchase a Pi for $25?

~~~
freehunter
Can you purchase one? I don't believe so. Is one planned? Yes. Currently the
only one on the market is the $35 option, but the $25 option is planned as a
lower-spec version. Have a peek at their FAQs

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs>

With shipping and conversion rates, the price I actually paid when I ordered
mine was around $45-$50 though.

------
freehunter
I ordered mine 8 months ago. It should be arriving sometime within the next 20
days. Longest wait to play Minecraft I've ever had.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Crazy. I didn't know there was still a backlog on it. I ordered two when it
launched and have had both for months and months.

~~~
jyu
Probably depends more on the stocks of the resellers and where you are
ordering from.

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, I bought mine from RS. They recently sent me an email saying the product
was on the way, but no tracking number. I guess it will be a surprise.

------
orangethirty
I just wish they could scale their production. The Pi is great, but a waiting
list of _months_ is just crazy.

~~~
comlag
I ordered mine from <http://www.newark.com/> and had it within 2 weeks.

~~~
npsimons
I ordered mine in April? May? It got here last Saturday. I'm not complaining
(I've been busy with other stuff; I haven't even had a chance to play with it
yet!), it's pretty awesome to think of this kind of power for so little cost,
and it's like early Christmas :)

